# 100% reliable on whistle....sort of.....



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is now 100% in responding to the whistle, from anywhere, under major distraction.
Unfortunately, he responds by SITTING 100% of the time, even on the come-in whistle.
:doh::doh::doh:
And he's so very proud of himself.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A common enough response! Be thankful he is not lying down, which is what my youngster was doing at first! Your trainer will have some solutions for this--maybe some long line work, or a come-in drill with a bumper!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's so smart


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Patience, grasshopper! ;-) He'll get it!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hahh... we had the opposite problem. My dog learned the come whistle early on... It was a bit of a challenge to teach him that the whistle could cue -other- behaviors. And when he DID understand that, he would hear the sit, start running at the sound and then realize it was a sit and stop "Sorry!!".


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That Tito's mind is always working!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I guarantee he is not 100% on anything with the whistle. Throw a bumper then try to whistle sit him when he's 5 feet away from getting it. Not 100%.
Under conventional field training schedule you are a while away from using it so don't sweat it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nah, I took poetic license to make the story more interesting. He's probably about 80%. I tried it with the bumper and he sat. Also with a tennis ball just for proofing. But if it were a bird, I guarantee he would ignore the whistle. If I threw a bumper into the water and whistled him to sit right before he entered the water I guarantee he'd ignore the whistle. 




K9-Design said:


> I guarantee he is not 100% on anything with the whistle. Throw a bumper then try to whistle sit him when he's 5 feet away from getting it. Not 100%.
> Under conventional field training schedule you are a while away from using it so don't sweat it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad to know it's not an uncommon response. I was thinking he had a few brain cells missing.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm glad to know it's not an uncommon response. I was thinking he had a few brain cells missing.....


You're not talking about Tito, are you??? If anything, he has an over abundance of brain cells!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

why goldens are slow at returning....too many brain cells....
"I have to come back with the bird. Here I come! I'm on the way!
Oh wait, if I run THIS way I can see the next bird. But if I run THAT way I can be in the shade AND see the next bird....But if I back up a little bit I can also smell that rabbit hole while I run past it with the bird....But if I back up and then turn a little to the left, I can come back with the bird, be in the shade, see the next bird, and smell the rabbit hole, too!"


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> why goldens are slow at returning....too many brain cells....
> "I have to come back with the bird. Here I come! I'm on the way!
> Oh wait, if I run THIS way I can see the next bird. But if I run THAT way I can be in the shade AND see the next bird....But if I back up a little bit I can also smell that rabbit hole while I run past it with the bird....But if I back up and then turn a little to the left, I can come back with the bird, be in the shade, see the next bird, and smell the rabbit hole, too!"


Change this to "why SOME DOGS are slow...."
I cannot say this is a breed-wide epidemic. 
It's either a dog with not enough desire to get back and get the next bird OR a dog who has never been trained to return quickly. I don't think it has anything to do with intelligence or multitasking!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Really I stole that from an obedience instructor who always said that was why goldens tend to appear so "hyper" in the obedience ring. She said they would be thinking the whole time...
"ok, I sit. But if I sit here, I can see better (moves butt). But if I sit here, I can be in the shade and see better (moves butt again)" and so on....



K9-Design said:


> Change this to "why SOME DOGS are slow...."
> I cannot say this is a breed-wide epidemic.
> It's either a dog with not enough desire to get back and get the next bird OR a dog who has never been trained to return quickly. I don't think it has anything to do with intelligence or multitasking!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And I totally disagree with this, since I know for a fact that goldens are the smartest, bestest, most wonderful, most intelligent, most perfect dogs of all :



K9-Design said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with intelligence or multitasking!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

still coming in slow, huh? have you turned on the e-collar yet? Just wondering how he will respond to that.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Will the ecollar really help the speed? I have never trained with one, but my gut says no. I would think you would want to get a fast recall before using the ecollar. Anyone know?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, he was a lightning bolt today! 
As soon as he realized there just might be another duck getting tossed when he got back, he started flying back in. 




my4goldens said:


> still coming in slow, huh? have you turned on the e-collar yet? Just wondering how he will respond to that.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> nope, he was a lightning bolt today!
> As soon as he realized there just might be another duck getting tossed when he got back, he started flying back in.


 
cool!! That's good news!!


----------

